# compressor motor broken wire



## raye321321 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi, I have a craftsman 6.5hp 60 gal compressor GE motor MO 3022-1. The motor quit working. I replaced the capacitors, pressure switch, safety relief valve. I also replaced the wiring from the pressure switch, new plug, wall socket and trip switch at the fuse box. Still didn't work. I started looking close with a flash light at the back of the motor and noticed a broken wire lying just below the reset button. I think it broke off the button but I can't get the back off. I took the 4 long bolts out and the back moves about 1/2" back but no more. anyone one know how the back comes out? 
Ray


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Cheap 3 HP motor*

Ray,

I have a Harbor Freight 3HP motor for $35 including shipping if you are interested in a cheap solution. Your marketed as "GE 6HP" motor draws 14 [email protected] volts, so it really is a 3 HP motor. I recently purchased a new WEG 5 HP motor that draws up to 20.5 amps (a real 5HP output) so I don't need the Smith+Jones 3HP motor. The load, pulley size and current drawn will determine exactly how much actual HP you will get out of a motor. In the 70s marketers of electric motors, compressors, Vacuums etc. started fudging the output(HP) of electric motors and compressors to increase sales. To get a real HP assessment use the power factor, %efficiency and current drawn. Then you can calculate the actual hp output of any electric motor. Those measurements tell the real story vs the "marketed" story

Stephen 

email me @ [email protected]



raye321321 said:


> Hi, I have a craftsman 6.5hp 60 gal compressor GE motor MO 3022-1. The motor quit working. I replaced the capacitors, pressure switch, safety relief valve. I also replaced the wiring from the pressure switch, new plug, wall socket and trip switch at the fuse box. Still didn't work. I started looking close with a flash light at the back of the motor and noticed a broken wire lying just below the reset button. I think it broke off the button but I can't get the back off. I took the 4 long bolts out and the back moves about 1/2" back but no more. anyone one know how the back comes out?
> Ray


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Ray,

Question is this oiless "disposable" compressor type? or the stanadard oil type compressor motor


----------

